# A good sign that your dog is properly exercised



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ever wonder if your dog is properly exercised? Look for these signs,


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,snoops a funny dude,is he very laid back








Thats why Bless is fat all she likes to do is written on the pillow.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You mean signs like this?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

What a lazy dog!  He looks like he couldn't care less what is going on.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, I bet he could care less to. 

Shaina, Kim is so lady like. She covers herself up.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

No matter how "dog tired" Beavis is, I can't take a picture of him asleep. He hears the camera and bolts upright.

Camera usually = walks. 

So instead, I had him play dead.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you put your finger over the speaker? Snoopy will also jump up if he hears the camera turn on, so I hold my thumb over the speaker so he won't hear it. Or you can just turn the sound off.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's not just the sound of the camera turning on, it's the sound of me lifting my camera off my desk.

He's a light sleeper.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

HAha well most days Teddie doesn't care what is happening as long as he's able to get some shut eye.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

not my best one of buddy sleeping, but still pretty good. lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dane&cocker mum thats hilarious,ur dogs coat is so shiney!and i like its texture nice and curly like my hair.lol


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Dane&cocker mum thats hilarious,ur dogs coat is so shiney!and i like its texture nice and curly like my hair.lol


oh my goodness i HATE his curly coat! he is very shiney though.  but that curly coat makes it impossible to get it even if i ever want to keep him in a cocker cut. so i just shave him down. i suppose that'd be a good way to practice my scissoring though. lol 

p.s. he has no shame. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ZONKED!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, what a bunch of lazy bones. I love all the pics. here's my lazy bone


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I love Kamehas jowl kind of laying there next to his face. LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL I love Kamehas jowl kind of laying there next to his face. LOL


Like it's not even attached to his face!  so cute! How much does Kamehas weigh now? I know you probably get asked that all the time.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

When Akira sleeps his tail unrolls lol


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Inga said:


> LOL I love Kamehas jowl kind of laying there next to his face. LOL





TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Like it's not even attached to his face!  so cute! How much does Kamehas weigh now? I know you probably get asked that all the time.


Hey guys kameha is very self conscious about his hanging jowls-LOL I'm taking him to a highly recommended cosmetic surgeon to have them removed.hah
He's still maintaining at 150lb. I suppose he won't grow anymore. He's been that much for a couple of months now.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's my lumps. That's Cocoa on the coffee table. I was going to put a table lamp there, but the dogs liked it so we just threw a couple cushions there.
HEY! Who runs this house anyway?!?










Cassie wanting a lie in.










Pepper in the classic slag position.










Pepper again


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

LMH said:


> Hey guys kameha is very self conscious about his hanging jowls-LOL I'm taking him to a highly recommended cosmetic surgeon to have them removed.hah
> He's still maintaining at 150lb. I suppose he won't grow anymore. He's been that much for a couple of months now.


 No! That's one of his best features!! He's a very handsome big boy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Um, What about that lovely butt on the edge of the last picture? Why no coffee table for her? LOL


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Snoopy looks like he is snoozing well! All this pictures are priceless.

Here are my sleeping pups:










The wild eye 'did you wake me' look


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> Um, What about that lovely butt on the edge of the last picture? Why no coffee table for her? LOL


Her fave is the chair Pepper is sleeping upside down in. Right now, this very moment, she's sleeping across the door to mom's bedroom. She's mom's protector.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Shaina, Kim is so lady like. She covers herself up.


Yep...quite the lady 




Lorina said:


> No matter how "dog tired" Beavis is, I can't take a picture of him asleep. He hears the camera and bolts upright.


That's how Kim normally is...she was so tired when I took that pic that she just opened her eyes instead of getting up. She doesn't associate the camera with walks though...just a new sound (we're borrowing the camera for a week or two).


----------



## kchildy (Feb 5, 2008)

Love all the lazy bumps!

Here's Sandy enjoying some Z's.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

DID SOMEONE MENTION EXERCISE?


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey, I do have one of those pics.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Little Rio goes full out at the dog park for about 1 hr. She snores all the way home in the car and once home runs and jumps up on the bed for about 2-3 hrs of needed rest. She loves her polar fleece blankets!!!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah, pictures like these are my life goal...haha...I wake up everyday and with the goal of getting Zoe tired...and even though I'm still tired the next day, she always wakes up refreshed!
Here are a couple of good ones when I succeeded in getting her tired:


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is about as curled up as my chubby old girl gets










Camping is exhausting....just got back from a hike


----------



## bll2783 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet dreams, Cooper!









Mom, you woke me up with that dang light!


----------



## artinhappiness (Feb 9, 2008)

My Furry Football 











And back about two years ago when Adanudo and I roamed the highways in a semi truck...she somehow could ride like this while we were going down the highway!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I am not sure I have any sleeping pics of Ella. I will have to take one. Here is one of Bailey when he was just a puppy sleeping in my arms....


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok I just took one of Ella sleeping on the floor with my camera phone.....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here are two more lazy Snoopy pics,


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I love to see all these very content dogs! This is Cagney after a major romp at the dog park. She loves to lay on her side and just look around....


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

When Snoopy is sleeping in his back, it's hard to tell head from butt!!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Bailey as a pup was a big chubby lovey....very cute!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol, do you guys think he needs a bigger bed?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I think Snoopy has grown alot!!! Lets just say he looks very comfortable...enclosed on all sides. Snoopy would make any bed his home....he is just that kinda guy!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

crazydays said:


> I love to see all these very content dogs! This is Cagney after a major romp at the dog park. She loves to lay on her side and just look around....


I LOVE this picture. So sweet.

Ella has a very small bed but she really likes it - I think she likes to curl up and feel the sides all around her. Snoopy is probably that way too.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Ellas Mom!! This is probably the only photo I have when she sooo relaxed and trusting. Usually by the time I get my camera, the moment is gone. Most people don't get to see her like this very often. As a Standard Schnauzer she is very "on guard" with all the "jobs" she has to do. She is very sweet with her family!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's one of my favorites of Toby taken during the summer after a hike:


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

That must have been some hike!!! Toby is spent!!! I love this photo.


----------



## dcsmith (Feb 7, 2008)

You can tell by how far the tongue is hanging out. Sleeping could just mean boredom.









This is a dog that has run many laps after her ball.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

hehe I just found that picture ... sign that the master was properly exercised


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL.great pic,when ive walked all mine i feel like my arms are almost dislocated!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> LOL.great pic,when ive walked all mine i feel like my arms are almost dislocated!


lol I bet that cairn pulls about as much as your dogs


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

August


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pics! I love the tired owner one. lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I love it when my dogs are sleeping! Its hard to master when you have 2 Cairns in the house Akirale..I LOL at your pic.. Thats me while they are ready for more most days


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

he just grabbed his blanky and went to sleep lol...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Guera pooped out when she was just a wee pup about 1 week after I rescued her. 7-8 weeks.









Guera and us after playtime!


















Nice and warm...









Nessa


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Bingo at about 10 weeks... WOW and to think that was 12 years ago...


















When he was about 5 years old...









Now at 12 years old...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jodie and Sam...









Pooped









Nessa


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

His most comfortable position.









Kody and blue-bear









This actually looks pretty comfy!









Yup thats right, my beagles are stackable! They wanted bunk beds but I kept telling them no.


----------

